# Tennessee Officer Killed



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

*Tennessee Motorcycle Officer Killed In Traffic Accident*





















_WTVF_

Officials said Officer Rogers was crossing Church Street in Murfreesboro around 8:00 p.m. Tuesday when another crashed into her.

Officer Rogers, who was on duty at the time of the accident, was airlifted to a Nashville hospital where she was later pronounced dead.

The Tennessee Highway Patrol is investigating the incident, and has questioned the driver of the car that hit Officer Rogers. No charges have been filed yet in the case.

Officer Kay Rogers, 43, had been with the Murfreesboro Police Department for about four years. She was one of eight motorcycle officers working in the department, and was the first and only woman to hold that position.

"I think it speaks volumes of the self-sacrifice of an officer who chooses a career as Officer Rogers did, in the fact that I'm here and many officers are here today that would rather not be here. To be quite frank with you, we'd rather be with this family but as you know, the responsibility for protecting this community goes on," Murfreesboro Police Lieutenant Alvin Baird said.

Services will be held in Officer Rogers' memory by both her family and the Murfreesboro Police Department.

Officer Kay Rogers was from Jackson, Tennessee.


----------

